# Height



## Cap'n Sofa (Nov 16, 2010)

I've just been curious about the height of the forum members here. So I made a thread for it because why not.

I am 6 feet, or 182-183 centimeters.


----------



## Aisling (Nov 16, 2010)

I'm around 5'6 or so. Slightly taller than your average Utena Tenjou


----------



## Coloursfall (Nov 16, 2010)

5'3" :C or 160 cm.

CHERRY IS SHORT.


----------



## Silver (Nov 16, 2010)

5' 4"
Silver is a short person...:(


----------



## RavenMarkku (Nov 16, 2010)

5'11. Yay for decently tall people. :D


----------



## Flareth (Nov 16, 2010)

5 foot....maybe 5'1. Yep.....I'm short. xDDD


----------



## Flora (Nov 16, 2010)

Uh, I'm like...5'1? 5'2? My friend group tends to be on the shorter side, though, so I'm actually one of the taller of my friends.

(My best friend got so happy when she was wearing heels and I wasn't so she was taller than me XD)


----------



## Eloi (Nov 16, 2010)

I'm uh...5'0. *nods* Yes.


----------



## Aisling (Nov 16, 2010)

Damn I thought _I_ was short. Maybe if I tell the guys that like half my forum is shorter than me they'll stop making fun of my height. :c


----------



## AuroraSuicune (Nov 16, 2010)

.....4'11. ._." 

I wanna be 5 feeeettt D:


----------



## Eloi (Nov 16, 2010)

^ No one cares if you fudge it an inch or so. I'm less than 5'0, but just put 5'0 anyway. 



Alraune said:


> Damn I thought _I_ was short. Maybe if I tell the guys that like half my forum is shorter than me they'll stop making fun of my height. :c


You're a head or so taller than me. So is most people in relation to me. Which means if I look straight ahead I am usually looking at their chest. A tad awkward.


----------



## Aisling (Nov 16, 2010)

Eloi said:


> You're a head or so taller than me. So is most people in relation to me. Which means if I look straight ahead I am usually looking at their chest. A tad awkward.


All my friends are a head taller than me too! Freaky.


----------



## Green (Nov 16, 2010)

5'7".

People say I'm tall :C


----------



## .... (Nov 16, 2010)

5'4 or 5'5.


----------



## Dannichu (Nov 16, 2010)

I'm 1.61 metres tall. I think that's about 5'2? I don't understand your crazy American measurements.

I'm really short, basically. And I have no excuse, because I stopped growing a while back ):


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Nov 16, 2010)

5'3 ish.

I'm younger than Kat, ahahaha :3c

Here's hoping I stretchhh.


----------



## Zora of Termina (Nov 16, 2010)

5' 6", currently. Maybe like, a quarter of an inch taller.


----------



## Aobaru (Nov 16, 2010)

*cough*

6'1".

*flees in terror as mob of short people chase him*


----------



## Phantom (Nov 16, 2010)

5'7" here.


----------



## Cap'n Sofa (Nov 16, 2010)

ENTIRE FORUM

IS _BABIES_

YOU ARE _SO SMALL_

IS _FUNNY_ TO ME

(except Aobaru, who is in fact taller than me)


----------



## Phantom (Nov 16, 2010)

^^Lemme get a crow bar to your kneecaps... then you'll respect us short people.


----------



## Coloursfall (Nov 16, 2010)

Cap'n Sofa said:


> ENTIRE FORUM
> 
> IS _BABIES_
> 
> ...



HEY BRING IT ON CHUCKLENUTS

I CAN RUN CIRCLES AROUND YA ANY DAY OF THE WEEK.


----------



## Chopsuey (Nov 16, 2010)

5'6.

(Hey, for once I'm at the taller end of the population!)


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Nov 16, 2010)

Flareth said:


> 5 foot....maybe 5'1. Yep.....I'm short. xDDD





Flora said:


> Uh, I'm like...5'1? 5'2? My friend group tends to be on the shorter side, though, so I'm actually one of the taller of my friends.
> 
> (My best friend got so happy when she was wearing heels and I wasn't so she was taller than me XD)


OMG People my age who are shorter than/around the same height as me?! 

I'm somewhere around 5'2", which is like 157.5 cm. 

Dammit! I used to be the tallest person in my class...in elementary school...but still!


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Nov 16, 2010)

154 cm I think. Yeah, I'm _short_.


----------



## Automata heart (Nov 16, 2010)

i'm about 173-4cm. tall enough to reach the top shelves of 2 of the 3 anime stores in town. thats all that matters. and that i can reach my fave type of instant ramen.


----------



## Superbird (Nov 16, 2010)

Well, then! Apparently, this forum not only attracts well-ultured, sane liberalists, but also short people, while the latter has no relation at all to and has no reason for attracting.

Probably about 5'2" or something like that. I haven't checked recently, but it's about average for my age judging by people at school.


----------



## Bluberry Bat (Nov 16, 2010)

Somewhere in the 177-178cm range, or 5'10"? I: Honestly, I wish I were shorter. Not like I'm a giant, but I still stand above most people I know and that's just awkward for me...


----------



## Shiny Grimer (Nov 16, 2010)

5 feet, 9 inches.


----------



## River (Nov 16, 2010)

Somewhere between 1.83 and 1.87 metres tall. Third tallest it my age group by about three inches. the tallest is quite a bit taller than me. The lower school coordinator is a couple inches taller than him.


----------



## Tarvos (Nov 16, 2010)

6'4", 1m93

looks like I'm Bowser in a mushroom Kingdom


----------



## Jolty (Nov 16, 2010)

5'4" so like... 163cms?

PEOPLE HAVE TOLD ME MANY TIMES THAT I LOOK LIKE I'M 12 ;_;


----------



## Not Meowth (Nov 16, 2010)

175cm which is like 5'9"
That was a year or two ago but I'm pretty sure I haven't grown :v

YOU ARE ALL SO TINY IT IS COMICAL TO ME
except watershed we must cower at his feet because he is only one inch too short to do whatever he likes and eat punks like us for breakfast.


----------



## Tailsy (Nov 16, 2010)

5'3"

 I AM PERFECTLY AVERAGE HEIGHT FOR A SCOTTISH WOMAN
FUCK YOU GUYS!!!


----------



## opaltiger (Nov 16, 2010)

179cm, but I haven't actually measured in ages.


----------



## Murkrow (Nov 16, 2010)

I'm 17something cm, I believe. So that's somewhere around 5'8"?

I used to be the second shortest person at school but now I've caught up and am around the same height as everyone else.


----------



## Tarvos (Nov 16, 2010)

opaltiger said:


> 179cm, but I haven't actually measured in ages.


You might be a bit taller than that actually, but it sounds about right.


----------



## H-land (Nov 16, 2010)

Jessie said:


> I AM PERFECTLY AVERAGE HEIGHT FOR A SCOTTISH WOMAN


... Which is precisely short feet tall.

I think I'm about 6'1", but I haven't measured my height recently.


----------



## Tarvos (Nov 16, 2010)

5'7" is pretty short for a guy


----------



## Minish (Nov 16, 2010)

I'm about 5'6"? 5'7"? I dunno. Haven't measured myself in an age.

All my friends are shorter than me, though, so I seem to be taller than average. Yay!


----------



## nastypass (Nov 16, 2010)

6 feet, give or take an inch.  Haven't measured in years, though.

Never realized how short so many of you guys are.  Is funny.


----------



## Tarvos (Nov 16, 2010)

Ryubane said:


> Gimme that crowbar, Phantom.


Average guy height here is 6'


----------



## Green (Nov 16, 2010)

I'm taller then probably 15% of my school.

We oklahomans apparently have stretchy bones.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Nov 16, 2010)

5'0". Wow, I didn't think I'd find so many fellow short people here! Nobody's ever mentioned it though or made fun of me for it... so I've never really felt too bad about it. Back at my high school, I would get mistaken for a sophomore a lot though... people don't believe me when I say I'm 18. But I have a friend who's even shorter than I am and she's the same age.


----------



## Autumn (Nov 16, 2010)

5'3" or 5'4". Every single one of my female friends is within like an inch of that. Even the ones that are two years older than me. I am attempting to think of one of my female friends that is not within an inch of my height and _failing._

My guy friends, on the other hand...

(Also, despite being pretty much the same height as every other person in my grade, I /look/ quite a bit younger than I am and thus have been mistaken for a freshman four times this year. I'm a junior.)


----------



## hopeandjoy (Nov 16, 2010)

5' 5"

I'm not sure if I'm short or not.


----------



## Tarvos (Nov 16, 2010)

Ryubane said:


> Well excuse me for being 5'5".


It's not a problem or anything, I just consider it short. But I consider pretty much anything below 6' short for guys which makes sense given my own height.


----------



## opaltiger (Nov 16, 2010)

Cirrus said:


> I'm about 5'6"? 5'7"? I dunno. Haven't measured myself in an age.
> 
> All my friends are shorter than me, though, so I seem to be taller than average. Yay!


Really? You seemed taller. Maybe it was because everyone else was tiny.


----------



## Espeon (Nov 16, 2010)

opaltiger said:


> Really? You seemed taller. Maybe it was because everyone else was tiny.


>:(
Of course, we are all tiny.


----------



## Mercy (Nov 16, 2010)

I'm 5'3". I'm considered the short, small one to everyone I know irl. I always thought my shortness made me look younger, but people have mistaken me for a senior and a college student and I just don't see how.


----------



## eevee_em (Nov 17, 2010)

I'm 5'6'' or 167.6 cm(yay online converter tool). Despite this I apparently look way younger than I am, judging by people's reactions to being told I'm 17 and/or a Senior.


----------



## Firelord Alex (Nov 17, 2010)

5'1"...  Yeeeeeaaaaaaahhhhhhhh.


----------



## Ether's Bane (Nov 17, 2010)

Watershed said:


> 5'7" is pretty short for a guy


In my part of the world, that's average for a guy. XD

178.5 cm, or 5'10" and a bit (not quite 5'10 1/2").


----------



## Koori Renchuu (Nov 17, 2010)

5' 10 3/4" I am realatively tall!


----------



## Dannichu (Nov 17, 2010)

opaltiger said:


> Really? You seemed taller. Maybe it was because everyone else was tiny.


Wait, really? I know Grabby and Jemma and myself are all teeny, but Jesus and Ryan and Rachel and Will and all you internetty people were big! D:

I'm way shorter than Cirrus, opal, Kai, Espeon, Ruby, Butterfree and pretty much all the TCoDians I've met. In fact, the only person roughly my height is Mhals, and she doesn't even post here anymore ;;

What I don't understand about tall people is how you folks all balance so well. I fall over stuff all the time, and I've got a ridiculously low centre of gravity.


----------



## Green (Nov 17, 2010)

I trip over literally everything.


----------



## nastypass (Nov 17, 2010)

Dannichu said:


> What I don't understand about tall people is how you folks all balance so well. I fall over stuff all the time, and I've got a ridiculously low centre of gravity.


We weren't _always_ this tall.


----------



## Green (Nov 17, 2010)

Like... imagine you're walking and your head slowly tips over. You know you're doomed, but you freeze. Then...

Thud.


----------



## Dinru (Nov 17, 2010)

5'5.5" so I am like exactly average height for a female-bodied person.


----------



## nothing to see here (Nov 17, 2010)

I'm somewhere around 6'00", probably a little bit taller (maybe 6'00¼" or so) if I've grown at all since I was 18.

Might actually be closer to 6'01" with shoes on, since one of my teachers at school is around 6'03" and he doesn't really seem to be a full three inches taller than me.


----------



## Koori Renchuu (Nov 17, 2010)

Dannichu said:


> What I don't understand about tall people is how you folks all balance so well. I fall over stuff all the time, and I've got a ridiculously low centre of gravity.


More time to catch ourselves?  Longer legs don't hurt in that regard.


----------



## Rai-CH (Nov 17, 2010)

163cm or about "5'3". I'm so short D:

What sucks the most was that I could boast about being taller than some of the guys in my grade 2 years ago, but they've all grown taller than me now. Now I feel like such a midget.


----------



## Clover (Nov 17, 2010)

180cm, presuming I haven't grown measurably in the last six months or so.

/enjoys being tall, yes.


----------



## Tarvos (Nov 17, 2010)

Ryubane said:


> Average =/= opinion


Oh, I know that. But you see, I am pretty tall, so most people seem effectively short to me.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Nov 17, 2010)

I am 1m70, which I think is 5'6"? CONVERT TO THE METRIC SYSTEM

Believe it or not this is a completely average height for a Portuguese person. When I am in Portugal I look down at all the tiny grannies and leetle middle-aged men and smile to myself. I'm also the same height as Putin which is something that is strangely soothing.

And the guy I like is almost exactly one foot taller than I am so we look ridiculous.


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Nov 17, 2010)

5'5" to 5'6" ish, I is short.


----------



## ... (Nov 17, 2010)

Watershed said:


> Oh, I know that. But you see, I am pretty tall, so most people seem effectively short to me.


Naw


----------



## Chopsuey (Nov 17, 2010)

FallOut Blade said:


> 5'5" to 5'6" ish, I is short.


Not that short for being thirteen. I'm 5'6.


----------



## Jolty (Nov 17, 2010)

can I claim the title of shortest bloke here

...wait I think there have been a couple of shorter guys but THEY WERE STILL 13 OR SO SO THEY'LL BE TALLER THAN ME SOON


----------



## -Chris- (Nov 19, 2010)

My driver's license says I'm 5'9... but I'm actually 6'2-6'3.


----------



## Phantom (Nov 20, 2010)

*hands out crowbars to fellow short people*

Okay, so I just got into my new apartment, and apparently it hates my friends. The ceilings are really low and as two of my friends walk in they hit their head on the ceiling at the same time. The person behind them who didn't run into the ceiling goes, "Welcome to hobbit land."

Thinking of creating the TCoD hobbit society... Club for us short people... lol.


----------



## Not Meowth (Nov 20, 2010)

Phantom said:


> Thinking of creating the TCoD hobbit society... Club for us short people... lol.


Go ahead, the rest of us will just be over here in the Ents Club :3c


----------



## Mad MOAI (Nov 20, 2010)

I'm 5'4", which is 163 centimeters. I prefer the metric system, but I live in the United States. :U

I'm actually glad I'm not taller than an 18-year-old...


----------



## ... (Nov 20, 2010)

Phantom said:


> Thinking of creating the TCoD hobbit society... Club for us short people... lol.


If you don't I will


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅ (Nov 20, 2010)

Around 5'11"? I've always had tall friends though, So I really don't feel that tall.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Nov 20, 2010)

Last time I checked, I was about 172/3cm. Not sure how that translated into '" though.


----------



## Adriane (Nov 20, 2010)

Pretty much 6' even.


----------



## voltianqueen (Nov 20, 2010)

I'm 4'9... I think that's like 144cm or something. Yeah, I'm real short o_o


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Nov 20, 2010)

Mad MOAI said:


> I'm 5'4", which is 163 centimeters. I prefer the metric system, but I live in the United States. :U
> 
> I'm actually glad I'm not taller than an 18-year-old...


You are! You're taller than me. But eh, who isn't? (Minus my ridiculously short friend, but shh, let's not count her.)

Also, very much agreeings on the Hobbit Society, Phantom. XD


----------



## Littlestream (Nov 20, 2010)

I beat all of you in the shortness factor. 4'6". I'm one of the youngest members, but still.


----------



## Spoon (Nov 20, 2010)

I'm 5'8'', and if I converted correctly, 1.73m.


----------



## Cloudsong (Nov 20, 2010)

5' 4'' 
Yay for short people xD..


----------



## Minkow (Nov 22, 2010)

5'6". 66 inches. About 1.676 meters.
Is it average for a 12 year old girl to be 5'6" in NYC?


----------



## Green (Nov 22, 2010)

one of my friends is twelve and she's 6'1".


----------



## Missile (Nov 22, 2010)

I'm about 5'2", but I'm still very young, so it doesn't exactly bother me, really. I'm almost as tall as my mom, who is 5'4" (yay for short compared-to-me moms) so I'm pretty sure I'll get taller soon enough.

But I do have a friend who is way too tall to be younger than me. :|


----------



## Green (Nov 22, 2010)

I'm about an inch below my parents.


----------



## voltianqueen (Nov 22, 2010)

I'm the same height as my mom and older sister..


----------



## Rai-CH (Nov 22, 2010)

I'm 12cms taller than my mum and about 20cm shorter than my dad. I'm taller than almost everyone on my mum's side (with the exception of two of my uncles) but practically everyone on my dad's side is like 6ft something D:


----------



## Adriane (Nov 22, 2010)

joe mama said:


> one of my friends is twelve and she's 6'1".


That is legitimately terrifying.


----------



## Kinova (Nov 22, 2010)

Last time I checked I was 5'5/5'6ish (or roughly 166cm as my head processes it normally).

I always thought that was fairly tall! I'm among the taller girls in most of my classes. What are you guys eating?


----------



## Cloudsong (Nov 22, 2010)

I have a friend who's fourteen and six-foot something D:
He never lets me forget that he's taller yet younger than me, either xD...


----------



## Green (Nov 22, 2010)

Nope, she is 12.

Crazy shit, man.

@Kinova I just drink a shitton of milk each day. 5'6" is pretty tall tbh.


----------



## Munchkin (Nov 22, 2010)

Last I checked at the doctor, I was 5' 0.25" tall. I had grown by a quarter of an inch! =o

I'm typically one of the shortest among my friends >.>


----------



## Glaciachan (Nov 30, 2010)

I'm about 5'0'', myself.


----------



## Flazeah (Nov 30, 2010)

Five feet, six and a half inches. Ish. Less tall than I thought before I got measured twice. I am officially shorter than everyone in my immediate family.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Nov 30, 2010)

5 feet and 8.5 inches, I think. Something like that, anyway!


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Nov 30, 2010)

I'm like 167 cm under normal conditions? (last I checked, at least.) and male. this is occasionally problematic.


----------



## Kali the Flygon (Dec 1, 2010)

6'5", 197cm
How many are taller?


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Dec 1, 2010)

Kali the Flygon said:


> 6'5", 197cm
> How many are taller?


Holy crap, Kali. What do you _eat_?


----------



## Kali the Flygon (Dec 1, 2010)

Sandshrews, silly... I thought you knew that. It even says so under my name.
Of course, I'm also possibly the oldest member here, but whatever :p


----------



## Tarvos (Dec 1, 2010)

Wow someone here is taller than I am.


----------



## Munchkin (Dec 1, 2010)

Glaciachan said:


> I'm about 5'0'', myself.


<3
Fun-sized individuals unite! =o


----------



## Michi (Dec 2, 2010)

I'm 5'5"... Slightly short for my age.


----------



## Michi (Dec 2, 2010)

Shut up, I'm trying to be somewhat confident ._.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Dec 2, 2010)

6' 0"

Fairly tall


----------



## Cloudsong (Dec 3, 2010)

Zodiac said:


> I'm 5'5"... Slightly short for my age.





Ryubane said:


> ...slightly my eye


I'm 5'4", 16 years old, and weigh 98 pounds...so what's that make me xD? :sweatdrop:


----------



## Michi (Dec 3, 2010)

Well I'v actually grown about 8 inches in 2010 so far, so I have hope!! :D

One of my female friends had a head on me last year and now I'm about 2-3 inches more tan her, and another friend actually shrunk - not by her measurements, by her doctor's measurements during physicals.


----------



## Ryan the Terrible (Dec 3, 2010)

What am I now anyway? xD

Around 5'9"-10"? I'm pretty average sized I think.


----------



## Jolty (Dec 4, 2010)

Zodiac said:


> I'm 5'5"... Slightly short for my age.


>Age: 14
what



Zodiac said:


> Well I'v actually grown about 8 inches in 2010 so far


what
seriously
how


----------



## Michi (Dec 4, 2010)

A) 14 year olds, as I know them, are generally taller than me.

B) I was seriously 4'9" when I went back to school after last school year's winter break. And now, according to my doctor, I am 5'5". So yeah.
I used to get made fun of and called a midget. =[


----------



## Kistara (Dec 4, 2010)

Well, last I had it checked I was 5'7" and half. Kind of awkward, really.


----------



## Cloudsong (Dec 4, 2010)

Zodiac said:


> A) 14 year olds, as I know them, are generally taller than me.
> 
> B) I was seriously 4'9" when I went back to school after last school year's winter break. And now, according to my doctor, I am 5'5". So yeah.
> I used to get made fun of and called a midget. =[


I can sympathize, I was 4'8" at age 14 xD...I've grown 8 inches in two years. Yay?


----------



## Phantom (Dec 4, 2010)

A friend of mine, same age as me, didn't hit 5'0" until her senior year... When she did we had a five foot party and sang "happy five feet to you".


----------



## Eifie (Dec 4, 2010)

I'm 5'2" and never actually thought that was considered really short until I read this thread.


----------



## PK (Dec 4, 2010)

6'0''. :D


----------



## Zeph (Dec 4, 2010)

PK said:


> 6'0''. :D


----------



## Murkrow (Dec 4, 2010)

Ryubane said:


> When people call you short, just say "I'm not short, I'm fun-sized."


When people call me short I just tell them I'm taller than both of my parents and my older brother and they're SO SHOCKED that they shut up about it.


----------



## Dannichu (Dec 4, 2010)

It was tipping it down today, so I went out with my umbrella (I usually just put my hood up, but I wanted to pretend to be Mycroft) and discovered that, when I hold an umbrella, the spokey-bits are pretty much _exactly_ at eye level with normal people. You can imagine the chaos I caused in the Christmas-shopping crush.


----------

